# Có mấy dạng tẩy tế bào chết vật lý?



## Crazis.vn (5/11/19)

*Tẩy tế bào chết vật lý là gì?*

Tẩy tế bào chết vật lý (Physical Exfoliation) là  một trong những sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cơ học thông dụng nhất hiện nay.

Tẩy tế bào chết vậy lý là việc dùng các sản phẩm có chứa hạt, với cơ chế xoa nhẹ các hạt nhỏ này trên mặt, giúp loại bỏ các lớp da chết trên bề mặt da.

Ngoài hạt ra, những động tác chà xát khác như dùng tay, dùng máy, khăn mặt, gel lột cũng được coi là tẩy tế bào chết vật lý.

Để giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn và tìm được một phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý hợp với làn da của mình…

…trong bài viết này mình sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn 2 dạng chính của tấy tế bào chết vật lý:

#1: Tẩy tế bào chết dạng hạt (Scrub)

Tất cả những sản phẩm dạng hạt đều được dùng để ma sát, bào mòn tự nhiên hay nói cách khác là những chuyển động cơ học tự nhiên của các loại hạt này sẽ giúp lấy đi những tế bào sần sùi trên da của chúng ta.

Những loại hạt phổ biến nhất thường thấy trong các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết, sữa rửa mặt, hoặc…

…vi hạt của đường, muối, cát; những chiết xuất từ thực vật tự nhiên: ngũ cốc, cám gạo, yến mạch, bột trà xanh matcha,…

Cách thực hiện:

Thoa đều nhẹ nhàng trên da khi ướt và bắt đầu di chuyển lướt nhẹ trên da theo vòng tròn từ trong ra ngoài, từ dưới lên trên.

Sau 1-2 phút massage nhẹ nhàng trên da và rửa lại với nước là bạn có thể hoàn thành bước tẩy tế bào chết và chuyển sang bước tiếp theo của chu trình dưỡng da.

Những điều cần chú ý khi sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết dạng hạt

Quá trình Srcub của bạn có đạt hiệu quả hay không còn phụ thuộc vào kích thước, hình dạng hạt và lực massage mà bạn sử dụng.

Kích thước hạt càng lớn, không đồng đều và có góc sắc nhọn có  sẽ có khả năng “sát thương” càng cao.

Và khi ma sát có nguy cơ làm rách da, để lại những vết thương li ti, siêu nhỏ trên da mà bạn không thể nhìn thấy được.

Những vùng da đó rất dễ có nguy cơ bị viêm, bị nhiễm trùng, kích ứng, dễ lên mụn.

Không những vậy…

…khi Scrub mà bạn không kiểm soát được lực mà bạn tác động lên da cũng sẽ gây tổn thương cho làn da.

Thao tác đúng là sử dụng những ngón tay có lực yếu – ngón giữa và ngón áp út, để lướt nhẹ trên da. Tránh việc sử dụng lực quá mạnh như kỳ hay chà sát liên tục trên da.

Những điều này khi kết hợp lại sẽ chỉ làm cho tình trạng da của bạn trở nên tồi tệ hơn mà thôi!

#2: Tẩy tế bào chết dạng Peeling Gel

Mặc dù trong một số các sản phẩm Peeling có thành phần Enzym hóa học nhưng Peeling vẫn được liệt kê là phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý với 2 dạng đặc trưng là dạng lột và dạng kỳ.

*Dạng lột*

Sản phẩm khi thoa đều trên da thì nó ở dạng lỏng, sẽ tràn xuống các lỗ chân lông và khi mà nó khô cứng lại thì mình sẽ “lột”…

…theo chiều ngược với chiều lông mọc, tức là từ dưới lên trên.

Nó sẽ kéo theo một phần bã nhờn đi khỏi bề mặt da và đem lại cảm giác mịn màng, thông thoáng.

Nghe thì có vẻ nhẹ nhàng đấy nhưng thật ra…

Cảm giác lột không thoải mái một tý nào cả!

Vì khi bạn lột ngược theo chiều lông sẽ rất dễ bị đứt lông và điều này thật sự gây đau đớn.

Một nhược điểm nữa của việc sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết dạng lột đó là…

…nếu bạn sử dụng cách trong một thời gian lâu dài và thường xuyên thì lỗ chân lông của bạn sẽ bị to ra rất nhiều và làm giảm khả năng đề kháng của da.

Vậy nên bạn hãy thử tham khảo sang tẩy tế bào chết dạng kỳ nhé!

*Dạng kỳ*

Đây là loại sản phẩm tấy tế bào chết với cấu trúc là lớp gel lỏng, không có hạt như Scrub.

Điều này khiến cho nó làm giảm tối đa lực ma sát ở trên da và trở thành dạng tẩy tế bào chết nhẹ nhàng và an toàn nhất trong toàn bộ các dạng tẩy tế bào chết vật lý.

Sản phẩm này hoạt động như thế nào?

Khi bạn thoa sản phẩm lên da và massage từ 20 giây cho đến 1 phút, thì sản phẩm sẽ tiếp xúc và xúc tác với tất cả phần dầu còn sót lại trên da cũng như cả phần dầu có sẵn trong sản phẩm.

Và các bạn sẽ thấy kết quả sau đó là có rất nhiều những cục vụn nhỏ như tẩy bút chì và một số bạn lầm tưởng nó giống như “ghét”.
Nhưng sự thật không phải vậy, nếu mà lượng “ghét” mỗi lần kỳ ra như vậy thì không biết da của bạn sẽ mỏng đi cỡ nào nữa?

Mà nguyên nhân là…

Trong thành phần của các sản phẩm Peeling Gel có chứa các sợi Polymer và Silicone, sẽ khiến cho Peeling Gel có khả năng tự vón cục lại khi tiếp xúc với dầu – cái mà các bạn nghĩ là “ghét”.

Chuyển động của những cục Silicone này sẽ nhẹ nhàng chà xát bề mặt da của bạn và đồng thời lấy đi những tế bào da chết.

Vụn Silicone này mềm dẻo và tương đối dính nên khi lăn trên da, lớp bụi bẩn trên da sẽ bị bám theo.

Đó là lý do khiến các vụn trắng ban đầu thường bị ngả sang màu vàng hoặc xám.

Đây chính là sản phẩm gây hoang mang cho mình khi lần đầu thử nghiệm tẩy tế bào chết.

Tuy nhiên…

…bây giờ nó cũng chính là trợ thủ đắc lực cho công cuộc loại bỏ lớp da chết trên da của mình.

Với dạng Peel này, sau khi tẩy tế bào chết bạn sẽ thấy da sạch sẽ và căng mịn hơn rất nhiều.

Peeling không chỉ làm sạch một cách nhẹ nhàng, êm dịu mà còn không gây xước bề mặt như dạng Scrub nếu như bạn chà xát quá mạnh.

Vì vậy, với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm, kích ứng hoặc bị mụn thì có thể cân nhắc sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết dạng Peeling xem sao.

Hãy cùng theo dõi “Phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý (Phần 2)” với những phương pháp mới hơn nhé!


----------

